# Windshield wipers?



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

As we all know, many audi's and VWs share parts. I have to replace my driver's side windshield wiper arm as it... uh... refuses to work regardless of what I do (it doesn't put any pressure whatsoever on the wiper, regardless of how I try to bend it.)

Car is a 95 A6 Quattro.

I was wondering if anyone knew of any VWs that had the same part (as it'd be cheaper to buy the VW version of the part.)


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

Nevermind, it's the same part number.


----------

